# GorkaMorka (now with more Mork)



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello All 

NEW YEAR SO NEW GAME.

well old game but new to me as ive never played it

me and Grimzag were havin a squig brew and chatting when we reminisced about the old games and Grim spoke of Gorkamorka.

after more squig brew we decided we should see if anyone we knew would be interested in starting playing Gorkamorka.


Overview
Gorkamorka is an intuitive skirmish battle game fought between two or more warbands in a bid to scrape the meagre resources from the planet before your opponents does. It is set on the desert world of Gorkamorka where ork bands vie for resources and try secure their passage off of this Mork forsaken hellhole. Like Necromunda before it, Gorkamorka is a campaign based game where warbands will develop and change depending on how they perform in battle. Leaderships and loyalties will shift, weapons will be replaced and rivalries will form between warbands as each tries to become the top dog. 

for more info go here 
An Introduction to the different Specialist Games

so here we have a group Project log for every one To show there gorka group project.
We will each use a different Text colour so its easier to see which of us is talking for this

We Start With me and



Cappin Squig Eye's Morkin Bilge Ratz

Well every Cappin needs a ship so i started to build my own Built my own.
Started with the front used a sheild from a lord of the rings troll, a piece of a toy caravan, green stuff and sprue frame to make a frame.



















once i had a shape i was happy with time to cover the gaps with plasicard. andan engine was needed so i got one from some where i cut up blackreach ork koptas for ork snow mobiles









ok so we have a boat ... but we are in a desert ... where there is no water ... hmmm ..... didnt htink this through. WE NEED WHEELS

Luckily i have plenty left over from a truck Perfect










power from the engine using spare wires

it looks leaky so lets patch the holes with some plasticard










More Gubbins Poles from a stompa, Ladder from it and Rivets everywhere.










and thats it for now i ran out of Platicard to do the top 

so i will step a side and let the others post

and Remember there be Scrap in them there dunes


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Cool. Gorka and Morka are gods right? Soooooooooo Gorka and Morka vs Khorne? lol just idle curiosity


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

sorry i was informed i might want to give more detail on what GorkaMorka is.

yes the Gork and mork are the ork gods.

here is a link to the heresy Description of what GorkaMorka is

Better Description of what GorkaMorka is about


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> Cool. Gorka and Morka are gods right? Soooooooooo Gorka and Morka vs Khorne? lol just idle curiosity


Yes and no, Gork and Mork are the ork gods and as far as i'm aware they regularly give Khorne Noogies and swirlies and lock him in dumpsters. 

GorkaMorka was a game that GW released a long time ago, 96, and war set on a planet that was more or less destroyed. The whole place was a quiet world that humans had sent a couple of explorator teams to have a look at because there were weird black pyramids on the surface, Necrons were released in 1997, one day when these explorers were busy digging in the ruins a huge space hulk got knocked out of the warp and crashed into the surface of the planet. All life on the surface was obliterated or irradiated by the leaking spaceship engines. The humans were split into two, the muties who had been on the surface and the diggas who got buried underground for generations. 

Then there were the crew of the Hulk. Orks. Thousands of Orks. The orks started fighting over the debris in the desert to scavange stuff to rebuild their hulk and rejoin the waaagh. Half of them decided that the New ship/teleporter/tractor beam was the representation of Gork others Mork. After a civil war in which the whle of their ramshackle city, Mektown, nearly burned to the ground they decided to settle on Gorkamorka,,,or Morkagorka. 

Hundreds of years later they're still at it. Fighting in the desert to earn passage when the thing finally get working and they can rejoin the waaagh. 

Basically it's like mad max the game, with orks.

Now i've decided that my messages will be typed in light yellow, cause the Mods like to keep the ded speedy red text for themselves. 

I've not a lot in the way of pics yet, my trukk is still WIP with no front end. Still here are a couple of pics. I won't go into what theme i've decided for the mob but it should be a nice change from my unthemed regular Waaagh. 
































Well that's all from me for now, there might be a coupld of others who decide to post, otherwise we'll be documenting the whole campaign and bringing their comments to the page using the text colours.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> ...me and Grimzag were havin a squig brew and chatting when we reminisced about the old games and Grim spoke of Gorkamorka.
> 
> after more squig brew we decided we should see if anyone we knew would be interested in starting playing Gorkamorka. ...


So what goes into squig brew? 

For whatever reason I envision a liter or more of beer into which you add a lime, additional green coloring stuff, and a live piranha. The lime (I don't otherwise condone damaging good beer with citrus) makes it hip and green (and therefore Orky) ... and the piranha attacks the lime viciously (and possibly your face) ensuring that the beer, fruit, face-eating-creature concoction is well mixed.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

oh, this is good. I played some Gorkamorka back when it came out (1997 IIRC) and had another game last year. I had spent a lot of teef on upgrading my trukk to carry a big shoota only to have the bloody thing jam and be useless when my gunner first pulled the trigger! 

The rest of the game didn't go too well either, but at least my Nob hit the opponent's Nob in the head very hard (this sounds wrong), leading to him having to endure the "Stupid" special rule from now on. 


Brilliant set of rules and tons of fun. I shall follow this thread, because this ship looks really promising.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

This looks great! From both of you! Thread subacribed.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh so that explains the cool converted dystopian Ork'ed out vehicles looted from them squishy 'umans.


----------



## Ewjim (Jan 12, 2016)

*Badlanders - Gorka Warband*

Hi,

Very quick first post! Stage one, built up some slightly custom Kromlech Orks with a "Crashed Pilots, turned Explorers" theme. 

Next session will be finish cleaning some mould lines, buggy build, update my list and then onto some painting 

Images below....


----------



## Ewjim (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Savagebulldog20 (Jan 13, 2016)

The revolution is coming.....


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice work Ewjim cant wait to see them painted up.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Got An Update Here we Have Some of the Mob got Pictures and Names . OOOOOOH ITS EXCITING

First up We Have 

Furst Mate Peabody









Spanner of the Group also the driver he is sporting a nice pirate hat and wrench made from greenstuff


Bugganutz

















Trukk Gunner of the Group he gets a little over excited about loud noises



Samson








One of the Boys of the Group Trusted With a shoota


Barkley








Sporting his Cutless and Fancy Hat ready to pillage


Cabin Boy Salli









A Yoof at the bottom of the Pecking order But he isnt alone he has....


Cabin Boy Zogg










The Other Yoof of the group some day hoping to lose cabin boy title and maybe even get a weapon

i have 2 more orks on the go but they are missing arms so will upload them when i have arms to put on them


----------



## Ewjim (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice work sir, looking good!

I had a productive weekend, got in a couple of 4 hour sessions with a few banging choons on and maybe a couple of whiskys...

Badlanders Warband.. Nearly done (almost) !


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

awesome colours on the badlanders! They will certainly be noticed on the field!


----------



## Ewjim (Jan 12, 2016)

Wohoo done!... :laugh: Onto Buggy next (Also fingers crossed for a bit of an Orky Gubbinz order for the Airborne lads. Hopeful it may arrive this week)


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

More Trukk work:

nearly ready to set sail


----------



## Ewjim (Jan 12, 2016)

Ship looks Mighty.. Yarrgghhhhhhhhhhhh!!


Done a few bits on the buggy...


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok more updates.

this is probly one of the longest builds ive done ever.

as i didnt explain how i did the things in the previous post ill do it here.









ok so lets go over the old stuff. Steering wheel and chains were from left over trukk parts specifically for the boarding plank that the kit comes with. the wheel im unsure where its from i had 2 for some reason and i don't know what they were for.
Hatch is using hinges from some trukk armour plating a hatch from a caravan and a handle from a ork tank busta bomb.

then just plasticard to make it blend.









Mast made from 2 receipt rolls glued together. on top of a part again from a trukk sprue.crows nest made from the roof of a mini cooper and plasicard. ant the rest of the bits are made from sprue excess and girders from a stompa model.









Just a big old bit of Plasticard slightly bent for the sail.









couple ork Shoulder pads as hooks so the sail can be taken off

Thats all for now next up i will be adding Rivetts to the bits ive done. armour plates and a gun Hopefully.


----------



## Ewjim (Jan 12, 2016)

Might help prevent the driver getting brutally shot... probably won't.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Great stuff you filthy xeno lovers!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Ewjim said:


> Might help prevent the driver getting brutally shot... probably won't.


like it do the fit standing in there.?

Finally done my last 2 orks

We have Schmee the last boy

























And The Nob Himsel CAPPIN SQUIG EYE











and Been working on the Boat started on the sail.








but i didnt like the Sail like that so now it looks like this









Added a Harpoon Gun using a spare lascannon and a spear haed with styrine tubes.









and added a boarding ramp from a trukk. it goes up and down i got a bit of wire to hold it up









I just got to rivet the shit out of this boat now so thats next  

Yay Gorkamorka


----------



## Ewjim (Jan 12, 2016)

Plane! (will have to be bike rules... if i can obtain enough teef!)


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmm very nice work here! +rep for both always love the old orky conversions and these are certainly up there maybe need to jump onboard.

On a side note would anyone be able to link me a pdf of the rules haven't actually been able to find a decent one and have always been intrigued by this offshoot game of GWs. Though on that thought anyone know of any updated rules anyones done? Proably looking back to 4th or maybe 5th? Mainly thinking along the lines of a small killteam/gorkamorka list.


----------



## Ewjim (Jan 12, 2016)

There is a pdf kicking around tho i'm not sure if its hosted up anywhere for general consumption. 


It's looking like hopefully 6 or 7 War-bands at least for March/April time  Some of us are not very experienced with tabletop (myself included) more into the modelling aspect, but really looking forward to a big Gorking campaign soon!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I tried typing before but it apparently didn't save. You should use the plane as a counts as Dragmek Blitzkart. The special character who has a deffkopta.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Time for an update for my warband. 

I've managed to get two of my mob Los Muertos Chilli Verde (If my spanish translation is ok The Green Chillis of death)

These two are spanners, the spanners in my mob wear black sombreros.
















First up is Spanner Gucamole, Spanner and driver for the mob's trukk, El Chupathingy.
















The other one who is complete is Spanner Burrito who's responsible for the maintenance of the bike driven by another mob member that you'll meet another time. He uses a Kannon for long reaching damage. 
















In total I've got only 6 members to my mob but I'll try to expand fast, El Chupathingy can carry 13 bodies including the driver and gunner so with the bike as well i can more than double my mob size before needing to invest in more vehicles.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Some smart model making going on here.
Nice one!
Its a shame the Malevolents are dropping in to ruin your party...... lol!

:good:


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice work there something different for sure.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

So i managed to get the two yoofs of my army finished. Only the Nob, a booy and the vehics to do now, and i know that one of those won't be taking very long. The yoofs actually use origional Gorkamorka bodies with current heads. The heads aren't glued, just pinned so that i can remove the heads and give the yoofs bigger bodies when they level up to being a boy. When this happens i may well add more yoofs, switch out weapons and reuse these same bods. Until that time, Chalupa and Tostada are complete.


----------



## Ewjim (Jan 12, 2016)

FINALLY...done a bit more...Im actually readdy to roll into battle and get squished soo bad now!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Ewjim said:


> FINALLY...done a bit more...Im actually readdy to roll into battle and get squished soo bad now!




Nice done! Looks like it has been in service like forever! Good orky vinet to it!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Finally after much procrastination 

we have decided to get a couple practise games going..... at work.... didn't need half my desk anyway.

THAR SHE BLOWS


----------



## Chridy (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi all,

First post for my Gorkamorka mob, which is slow in progress with only one and half boys completed so far. Pictured below is the first member of Klan McKlobber, "Mad Bomber" Jonson. When you want something blown up right, he's not your Ork, but if you want something blown up thoroughly and then a little bit more on top, Jonson is more than willing to help.

Equipped with Choppa, Shield, Frag & Krak Stikkbombz and Bitchin' Kilt.














































Pictures taken by my sister.


----------

